# Looking fo work within the automotive industry



## stevebrandreth (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi People, the situation I am in is my partner who has joint nationality British/SA came over to the UK late last year so we could set up home here. But like most best laid plans she has not been able to settle here so we have made the decision to return to the country she grew up in. My question is where is the best place for me to find work out there? I have sent numerous emails but to date have had no replies?I have been involved in the motor trade since I left school over 30 years ago and have quite an impressive cv (so im told) any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## anas (Sep 29, 2009)

try Takata in Atlantis, cape town, search on the internet


----------



## anas (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry, my message was for stevebrandreth


----------



## anas (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi same rumanians around to Cape Town?


----------

